# South Park Stick of truth : wie zerstöre ich die Steine mit den grünen Rissen ?



## Herbboy (27. April 2014)

*South Park Stick of truth : wie zerstöre ich die Steine mit den grünen Rissen ?*

In der Kanalisation ist so ein großer Stein, der Risse hat, aus denen es grünlich schimmert. Der Stein versperrt den Weg zu einer Art "trommelnder Teufel" - ich dachte zuerst, dass ich da nicht durch kann, weil das noch später als Mission kommt. Jetzt bin ich aber in Kanada, und in einem "Dungeon" ist ebenfalls so ein Stein.

Wie kann ich diese Steine zerstören? ^^


----------



## golani79 (28. April 2014)

Du musst nen stärkeren "Fart Spell" lernen - wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, bekommst du den auch im Zuge der Quests in Kanada.


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Du musst nen stärkeren "Fart Spell" lernen - wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, bekommst du den auch im Zuge der Quests in Kanada.



alles klar - und dieser "Teufel" in der Kanalisation: bekommt man dafür eine Quest, oder soll man da einfach mal hingehen?


----------



## golani79 (28. April 2014)

Bei dem geht glaub ich gar nicht so viel - 



Spoiler



wird später einer deiner Freunde, wenn du nen bestimmten Quest erledigt hast.


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Bei dem geht glaub ich gar nicht so viel -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich frag mich nur, ob ich da zuerst mal hin soll oder nicht. Bin inzwischen schon mit dem "Bosskampf" im Turm der bösen Jungs fertig


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. April 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur, ob ich da zuerst mal hin soll oder nicht. Bin inzwischen schon mit dem "Bosskampf" im Turm der bösen Jungs fertig


 
Hinzugehen schadet nichts, du musst da nichtmal ein Quest machen. Du bekommst eigentlich nur einen neuen Freund und eine sehr gute Rüstung


----------

